# Monitor Asus VN247H



## Bullyy (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ist der oben genannte Monitor geeignet zum Spielen? (Asus VN247H 23,6" (59,94cm) Asus VN Serie VN247H schwarz 1920x1080 2xHDMI)

dieser würde mir Optisch besser gefallen als der Asus VS248H, gibt es einen unterschied zwischen Vn und Vs`?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Pixelkeeper (23. Mai 2013)

Moin

Weisst du, man könnte auch 2min aufwenden Google zu fragen, anstatt uns. Aber ich helfe doch gerne:

Asus VN247H Super Narrow Bezel LED Monitor Review « KitGuru

Kurz gesagt: Ja es ist ein guter Monitor fürs Geld.

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## Bullyy (23. Mai 2013)

Pixelkeeper schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Weisst du, man könnte auch 2min aufwenden Google zu fragen, anstatt uns. Aber ich helfe doch gerne:
> 
> ...



Selbstverständlich hab ich schon gegoogelt, aber mal ehrlich, meistens findet man nur Blabla und keine wirklichen Nutzermeinungen.

Vielleicht besitzt hier ja jemand genau diesen Monitor, die Erfahrung ist mehr Wert als irgendein Marketing-Blabla von irgendwelchen Websites.

Danke dir für den Link!


----------



## Pixelkeeper (23. Mai 2013)

Das stimmt, darum gib einfach den Produktnamen + Review ein, dann findest genügend Tests.

MfG
Pixelkeeper


----------



## Painkiller (23. Mai 2013)

Der VN ist gemäß den Reviews spiele tauglich. 



> dieser würde mir Optisch besser gefallen als der Asus VS248H


Scheint wohl heutzutage in der Mode zu sein, einen Monitor nach der Optik zu kaufen. 
Warum dann nicht gleich ein Strandhaus mit Milchglasfenster?! 

Spaß beiseite... 

Die Optik sollte *nie* der Kaufgrund sein. Alleine die Leistung die auf dem Tisch kommt, zählt wirklich! Mit dem Asus machst du sicher nichts falsch, aber preislich gibt es trotzdem gute Alternativen. Gerade was die Farben angeht, wäre der LG IPS235P alleine schon einen Blick wert. Spieletauglich ist er auch. Oder aber der Eizo FS2333. Das ist im Moment der beste IPS-Monitor für Spieler.


----------



## Bullyy (23. Mai 2013)

Danke Painkiller,

nein dass nicht, aber da ich die Monitore nicht kannte, dachte ich mir das es das Fragen wert wäre 

Ich hätte gerne ein TN-Panel, bisher hatte ich nur IPS-Monitore mit Lichthöfen.


----------



## Painkiller (23. Mai 2013)

Deswegen hab ich dir ja den Eizo empfohlen:
PRAD | Test Monitor Eizo Foris FS2333-BK Teil 6
Der hat eine wirklich gute Ausleuchtung. Das Panel hat übrigens mit der Ausleuchtung nicht viel zu tun. Das kommt aufs Backlight an. Da kannst du mit einem TN-Panel genau so einen Griff ins Klo landen.


----------



## AeroX (24. Mai 2013)

Also ich hatte den VS248H und war mit dem eigentlich zufrieden. Bild hat gestimmt.  Aber für das Geld was er kostet, gibt es bestimmt bessere..


----------

